# Fear of jumping - have you overcome it? How?



## Natch (24 March 2009)

As title says really. I am a confident horseperson in all respects bar one - put me on a horse in front of a jump bigger than 1ft and I'm a nervous wreck, and will refuse to do it! Weirdly I actually really enjoy popping small logs out on hacks etc, same with tiny show jumps but I have had my fear of anything bigger for ever and it really would be nice to overcome it one day, particularly as it is preventing me fromn doing my BHS teaching qualifications.

Have you overcome a fear of jumping, and if so how?! Or am I going to be set in my ways forever?

Thank you!


----------



## laurab (24 March 2009)

well do you have a random pole floating in the air or do you put fillers down? another thing you could do is have a small spread and gradually m ove up the back pole. thats what i did to help my horse any way.


----------



## JoBo (24 March 2009)

Honestly, I bought another horse.

My last horse was a stress head and not a good jumper but since I have had Bodey my confidence has shot up (now jump 1m tracks without thinking twice about it). He just is such tries so hard and I trust him. Thats how I got over my fear of jumping.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Others probably have much better advice.


----------



## Flame_ (24 March 2009)

Personally, by jumping natural fences on fun rides, drag hunts and farm rides where you can't tell how high they are until you're committed.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've always been hopeless at showjumping though and obsess about fences going up one hole. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Its a good idea to build up heights of fences at the back of a combination for your benefit, then you at least know you'll get to the bigger fence on the right stride.


----------



## Fazzie (24 March 2009)

I just started off low and then put the jump up one hole at a time and didnt put myself under any pressure, but now ive bought my welshie i have confidence in him that he'll get me over the jump in one piece so my confidence has grown  
	
	
		
		
	


	




still dont like ditches mind!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




is your horse good at jumping?


----------



## martlin (24 March 2009)

I was more afraid of my coach than the jumps or the horse or anything really))


----------



## Natch (24 March 2009)

Hmmm... Frankie loves jumping but has an old injury which rules him out of anything bigger, so I'd be thinking of lessons on a schoolmaster or something.

Marble effect, I should try that, lol. For some stupid reason I will generally jump bigger X poles than straight bars (bigger at the lowest point I mean) too.   
	
	
		
		
	


	





I think I could do with being taught HOW to jump properly too. I fell off lots over tiny jumps as a kid and stopped riding for a while, which is where I think this fear originated. With my cob a few years ago I got up to about 2'3 competently, 2'6 + I became a thelwell rider!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I seem to be a bit too enthusiastic about leaning back on the decent as if I were doing the hicksted bank


----------



## 3Beasties (24 March 2009)

I would start with a little jump that you feel comfortable with, jump it a few times and then put it up one hole.  The difference will be so tiny that you won't notice. Jump that a few times and then go for a hack, school etc. The next time you ride start with the jump at the height you left it at, and then when you have jumped it a few times put it up another hole etc.  Gradually before you know it you will be jumping 2'6" + without really realising it.


----------



## Natch (24 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Personally, by jumping natural fences on fun rides, drag hunts and farm rides where you can't tell how high they are until you're committed.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've always been hopeless at showjumping though and obsess about fences going up one hole. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Its a good idea to build up heights of fences at the back of a combination for your benefit, then you at least know you'll get to the bigger fence on the right stride. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm the same, on frun rides I've probably jumped 2ft withour realising it!

I am Waaay too eagle-eyed at noticing just how HUGE that extra inch is when a fence has gone up a hole


----------



## saddle (24 March 2009)

An instructor you really trust - worked for me, went from freezing over 2' to eventing my homebred over BE Pre-Novice!!


----------



## golddustsara (24 March 2009)

I was very nervous jumping to the point of throwing up before jump lessons or clear rounds. Was asked to jump on the uni team ans knew I needed to get over the nerves so booked a block of lessons on an ex Showjumper schoolmistress. Riding something that knew its job was amazing and really confidence giving as my boy can be a bit of a dirty stopper. Its really helped me with him as now I sit up more and he is more confident that I am more confident!


----------



## cyearsley (24 March 2009)

A really good instructor and just keep doing it and increasing things gradually.  Having a capable, honest horse also helps!  I went to college as a mature student to do my BHS exams and that helped to get to a certain level (stage 2  - 2ft 6 courses) but when left was working towards Stage 3.  Never took my exam as lost my own horse a short time before and lost interest but working on a one to one basis with my new boy as helped me go to the next level - well we're getting there gradually!  Get yourself a good instructor one who you really trust - I know mine never asks me to do something that we're not capable of doing and that's what makes me have a go - now and then I even enjoy it too !! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Good luck!


----------



## Ranyhyn (24 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
As title says really. I am a confident horseperson in all respects bar one - put me on a horse in front of a jump bigger than 1ft and I'm a nervous wreck, and will refuse to do it! Weirdly I actually really enjoy popping small logs out on hacks etc, same with tiny show jumps but I have had my fear of anything bigger for ever and it really would be nice to overcome it one day, particularly as it is preventing me fromn doing my BHS teaching qualifications.

Have you overcome a fear of jumping, and if so how?! Or am I going to be set in my ways forever?

Thank you!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I had never jumped until I was about 20+.  I have zero natural aptitude 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but I had a very honest horse and we built up from small cross poles up to what I consider ample fences of 2ft6 ish! lol

Now I have a new horse who is infinately bold and loves his jumping.  I trust him completely and I find this helps me love jumping him.


----------

